# Shampoo and Conditioner



## DDFN

Ok so what types of Shampoo and Conditioners do you guys like to use. Especially to enhance color? Can you just use the horse color shampoo? I know in my horses I use horse color enhancing shampoos, but use dog whitening shampoo instead of horse whitening (some reason the dog type works better then the horse for whitening). Or do you guys and herbs to the feed to enhance coats?

Just wondering, I have plenty of time to get this figured out since the show stock is the bottle babies :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia

And I thought I was the only person giving my goat baths. I didn't even think about showing!
I would recommend Micro-Tek products for safety. You can call their number on the bottle and get an educated person who will tell you what you need. I am a huge fan of their products. Yeah, they're expensive, but you get what you pay for.
In terms of whitening, with our show horses we always used blueing shampoo for horses. But I was told that there are human products that work just as well. I find it hard to believe that a dog could have as badly stained hair as a mare who pees on her tailbag every day. Bleach works, but use a blueing product afterwards, in horses anyway.
In the end I know nothing about showing goats. Take what I say and remember it when other people talk to you .


----------



## Zarafia

Also, for our show horses we used really cheap human conditioners from the dollar store, like Suave etc... We leave a little in the mane and tail and then use "Pink Stuff" (a spray conditioner that I will have to get the real name of) all over the body. Its better than show sheen because it actually makes the hair better and isn't just silicone. My ex-business partner shows internationally and still uses the same stuff. I'll get back to you on the conditioners.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I use mane & Tail shampoo and conditioner. But I was wondering the same thing on the color enhancer.....


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oh, yes....If you are going to be giving them baths a lot, then you might want to start getting the used to water. That's what I do, the difference is incredible!!!! the ones I didn't do nearly killed themselves trying to get away, and the ones I DID do were AWESOME!!!!! I was like, "Wow! :applaud: "

I use Dr. Bronners organic shampoo and soap. It works SOOOOO well!!!   ALL of the dead frayed, ect hairs will be gone when I'm all done! I just love it!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Also Cowboy Magic works great on horses..... I would like to try it on my goats...... but I got the M&T on sale at TSC so I grabbed it! lol!


----------



## KW Farms

I like Mane and Tail and Cowboy Magic shampoos...both are horse shampoo.


----------



## DDFN

Thanks guys. I have mane and tail and I think I may have some cowboy magic left at the other barn. I have never used the Micro-tek or Dr. Bronners but will look in to it. 

Well I guess the main thing I was wondering I have a palomino enhancing horse shampoo (gallop brand thru smartpak) that I was wanting to use on my La Mancha (she is a cream) to add some shine to her coat.

I would think that would be fine,wouldn't you think so?

Hehehe I also have soe laser sheen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am not sure about the color enhancer.... I would think it would be fine but don't take me up on that! And I use Laser Sheen on my girls!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I have been wondering about this too.

What do you use for goats who have sensitive skin? Last spring we had a doeling that seemed to get the worst dry skin after a bath. 
Hopefully we don't have any more issues with that, but want to be prepared.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

maybe baby shampoo?? it couldn't hurt.....


----------



## DDFN

I use oatmeal shampoo on the ones with sensitive skins. I just never used any color enhancing on the goats yet.


----------



## Zarafia

I use baby shampoo on Pan. It makes him smell so good  .


----------



## Dani-1995

HoosierShadow said:


> I have been wondering about this too.
> 
> What do you use for goats who have sensitive skin? Last spring we had a doeling that seemed to get the worst dry skin after a bath.
> Hopefully we don't have any more issues with that, but want to be prepared.


I use head and shoulders two in one with extra moisturizer, then add just a little bit of tea tree oil. My wether last year had really dry skin and baths made it worse. I used that concotion and it helped. Also, wheat germ oil can help with dry skin in general.... all of my goats get it in their feed once a day.


----------



## mistydaiz

How would I gradually get my goats used to water?
Spray the legs first with a gentle trickle, then start going up the body? How many days in between each step?
And how long do I hold the water to them?
Do I move the water away when they START moving away? Or move the water away when they STOP trying to move away.


----------



## Zarafia

I would move the water away when they STOP moving away.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My girls HATE baths! so I just spray 'em


----------

